# Nasolabial reconstruction



## karenbennett (May 14, 2009)

Help with , Nasolabial flap reconstruction of the left nostril.

Can anyone help me with coding this?

Thanks


----------



## jackjones62 (May 14, 2009)

A little more info would be helpful.....a narrative, operative report perhaps?

Jennifer 
ENT CT


----------



## karenbennett (May 15, 2009)

Op notes states

Nasolabial flap reconstruction of the left nostril. Complex closure of the wound.


----------

